# Pup walks wobbly



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

My 4 month dog kind of walks wobbly I thought was because it's a puppy, is this a sign of hip problems? walking the dog in a dog park a lady says your pup has hip problems? I relize was just a stranger, my pup sits normal has normal energy and no signs of pain or limps? Just got me worried my vet certificate from breeder said normal. No mention of problems at the vet's maybe this woman thinks she is a vet? I may be worried the breeder may have snookered me, guess may need x rays to know for sure.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

X-rays are the only way to know if HD is a problem. Not sure how to describe it properly, but here goes, our showline male has more "angle" in his rear legs than our WL and WL/sl mix. He too seemed a little loose as a young pup compared to my others, it was a little concerning, but now at 14 months he appears to have "tightened" up, lol! 

What were the parents hips like?


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Nigel said:


> X-rays are the only way to know if HD is a problem. Not sure how to describe it properly, but here goes, our showline male has more "angle" in his rear legs than our WL and WL/sl mix. He too seemed a little loose as a young pup compared to my others, it was a little concerning, but now at 14 months he appears to have "tightened" up, lol!
> 
> What were the parents hips like?


 
Hi, the father was a Canadian champion and mother had a full room of ribbons, that's why got a bit confused. Guess will see what happens.
There is no sign of pain just the funny waddling when she walks.. thanks
pup is ckc (Canada registered) I bought only as a pet but was hoping to avoid most problems.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm a second "wobbler??" just posted this hopefully not needed in any case. But stay away from the dog parks.

Just a problem waiting to happen. Useful links:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Welcome aboard.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of pups are loose in the back end. Eventually they figure out how to use it and there are things that teach rear end awareness.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When Fritz was young, we used to walk up and down grassy inclines..good for strengthing the rear end. Enjoy


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, re dog parks I do enjoy them but today another person said a bulldog attacked a puppy, seems pretty hard to isolate a dog 24 hours.. I was annoyed a total stranger would say such medical issues when you need x rays to be sure, not like I bought a puppy mill puppy.


Though good,bad, or ugly the pup is mine forever


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh people are always willing to give there two cents!  

Regards the Dog Park...yep that's the issue Bulldog most likely should not be there. Likely he's a seriously Dominant dog and the poor puppy...a fine start for developing a fear biter, leash reactive dog etc, etc.

Yeah it kinda sucks sounds like you got sandbagged but for most of us a dog is not a bad tv...take "it" back and get a new one.

Hopefully he will out grow it.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> When Fritz was young, we used to walk up and down grassy inclines..good for strengthing the rear end. Enjoy


Is this true about inclines?

In regard to gsforever. The pup is 4 months and walks wabbly? Is that another sign of HD? 
Could it be that growth-wise the pup hasn't caught up to itself yet and her gait is off?

As far as Xrays, don't dogs need to be a certain age to have their hips tested for HD?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

oops. I forgot to add that Finn got the crap kicked out of him when we just walked thru the dog park. He was on leash and 2 off leash dogs charged at us, I kicked one and it ran away but the 2nd dog flipped Finn over and I booted him in the ribs, he ran a few yards away then charged at us again and I kicked him square in his fat head.
I had ice cleats on my boots so it was a win for me. 
The other owners did a lot of yelling at their dogs but made no attempt to control their dogs. 
I've never had to physically defend anyone before, so I felt like a Ninja. LOL

Dog parks serve a purpose but they're not for all dogs or all dog owners.
You just don't know what you'll get at a dog park. It's a gamble.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> oops. I forgot to add that Finn got the crap kicked out of him when we just walked thru the dog park. He was on leash and 2 off leash dogs charged at us, I kicked one and it ran away but the 2nd dog flipped Finn over and I booted him in the ribs, he ran a few yards away then charged at us again and I kicked him square in his fat head.
> I had ice cleats on my boots so it was a win for me.
> The other owners did a lot of yelling at their dogs but made no attempt to control their dogs.
> I've never had to physically defend anyone before, so I felt like a Ninja. LOL
> ...


Props to you for protecting your dog! Doing that is not a universal axiom.

Yet again two more Dogs that should not have been there! Although the dogs owner most likely took away the wrong lesson..."people be crazy!":crazy:

Nonetheless, if he stays away with his badly behaved curs, you've done the clueless a favor!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Props to you for protecting your dog! Doing that is not a universal axiom.
> 
> Yet again two more Dogs that should not have been there! Although the dogs owner most likely took away the wrong lesson..."people be crazy!":crazy:
> 
> Nonetheless, if he stays away with his badly behaved curs, you've done the clueless a favor!


Thanks Chip. The incident happened so fast. and so unexpected. 

It ended well, 
Finn didn't get chewed up and he seemed his regular self afterwards.
Ps. I read your post about what your "dog did." Very awesome training!
And it paid off, including perfect timing.


----------

